# chains on small snowblower?



## RickGP (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi everybody. I'm new here & just want to thank you all for doing this forum.

Scenario:
Over weekend we had ~18” of snow and I got to use my 24” Ariens snowblower with 13” wheels for the first time. This is my 1st *experience with a snowblower & I was quite impressed with what it can do! The only problem I encountered was traction and I had to do a lot of pushing and pulling.

Question:
Would a pair of tire chains help? . . Or would it be a waste of money?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have only used the turf (almost bald, used mainly for grass) tires on mine but only with chains. those I have talked to with the snow type tires have said they were ok as long as they didnt clog up.

from what I here the more aggresive/block type are better.

But chains have never let me down but they can leave marks on the asphalt/cement/pavers.

the marks go away after awhile


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Chains*

I have a couple of keeper snowblowers, a 5 HP with snowhog type tires and a 10 hp with chains. Both work well unlike typical diamond style tires without chains which are miserable in deep snow. These two work well so far in everything I've used them in.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ant2410 (Sep 20, 2011)

You should'nt really need chains. How old is your blower? Most newer blowers with neumatic tires have sufficient treads to get you through almost anything. 

I was able to work 8 driveways with 20"+ of snow and no chains. Its all about the gear your in and depth of snow your working with. 

The higher the gear and deeper the snow, the more tire spin you will encounter no matter how big your blower is. Try running in the lower gears (1 or 2) if your clearing anything over 10". It will really make a difference and youll be in more control. Once your get the bulk off your driveway you can go up to a higher gear and use that for final touchup's along the edges or on spots you may have extra snow chunks laying around.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Ant2410 said:


> You should'nt really need chains. How old is your blower? Most newer blowers with neumatic tires have sufficient treads to get you through almost anything.


I have a drop from the yard to the sidewalk at my place and none of the blowers I have (except the one with the snowhogs or chains) is able to back up that incline without pulling it if it has the diamond tread tires. 
Maybe new tires might but all my machines are used and there just isn't enough bite on them to manage that. We also often times get ice on the concrete and that's another one that snowhogs or chains work alot better than those diamond tread tires. 

The OP never mentioned whether the machine is new or used so no telling how much or style of tread he has. Chains would be alot easier to add than changing tires, assuming he needs one or the other.

My opinion.


----------

